# Bakhuis breeding



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Bought an adult pair at NAAC last year. I've gotten eggs laid on a brom leaf in the past, but none that made it to the point of hatching.

They must have laid in a different spot, since today I spotted the dad with a tad on his back. I put some cups in the tank, so here's hoping he drops off more.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Congrats! I did the same thing when I spotted my azureus male with a tad. I put in a couple deli cups with about an inch of water in them and he transported a whole clutch overnight. Three tads in one cup and four in the other.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Congrats! They sure are great frogs; they're what I'm considering next!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Erg. Today all the cups are still empty, and the male is no longer carrying the tad. Since my tank has no water feature or broms large enough to hold tads, it doesn't look good. I removed one sickly brom that had scale and found two more clutches laid on another brom leaf, though.

They look good, but I'm wondering if I should leave them in the tank and rely on the parents, or just take them out?


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd pull em - gently scrape them into a petri dish (or similar) and add some water till the eggs are almost (but not quite!) submerged. Cover the dish with a lid to prevent them from drying out and wait. If the eggs are good you will see a small ridge develop in a couple days. After they hatch out, raise them individually as tinc tads are cannibalistic.

Good luck!


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

arklier said:


> today i spotted the dad with a tad on his back.


i love that 

congrats!!!


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Went ahead and pulled them. Looks like 12 good eggs total. Clutches look to be about 7 days apart. I did find a dead tad on a brom leaf, though. 

My mistake was assuming that since they had previously laid their clutches in plain sight that they would continue to do so. I'll leave the cups in the tank though, just in case there are more clutches that I missed.

Nothing like trying to scrape egg masses into a petri dish with a spoon while holding a flashlight in your teeth so you can see what you're doing and propping open the tank lid with your forehead.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats, i still can't get mine to breed.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Here's a pic of each of the two clutches. One bad one in the second clutch, it looks like.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Congrats dude! I wish them all healthy front legs


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Well, I noticed the female looked a lot slimmer today, so I checked the coco hut... Looks like six or seven more on the way. They're really getting busy. Pretty soon I'll be up to my eyeballs in tadpoles.


----------

